# Learning to ride...my successes and lack thereof.



## LarsonGr1 (Oct 8, 2018)

I arrived at my first lesson so excited. The barn was very small and simple, but it made me realize that you don't need a huge, fancy barn with the best amenities to have a positive environment. As I pulled up, two kids were finishing their lesson and they were smiling and so comfortable, and I knew that this was the place I needed to be. The instructor, I immediately noticed, was calm and approachable and very patient. I knew how to catch, groom, and tack up a horse based off of watching other people do it, but I had never done it myself. However, we went and got the horse I rode, Pippi, led her back to the barn and I was able to tack her up by myself. I was super surprised that I knew what I was doing. Granted, we were only using a bareback pad, and we rode with a halter and lead rope, but even so..it's a baby step. 

First, we did some Parelli games on the ground to get the horse used to me and work with her on desensitizing and backing up and turning, etc. Then I got on her and was taught about how to get the horse to go and stop and turn with just my legs. It was so cool that we didn't need to use a bridle, and I think that Pippi was much happier and willing that way. I was able to steer her several times over a pattern of poles, working on keeping my head up and guiding the horse right through the middle of the poles. Then, we rode around the arena/paddock perimeter, stopping at each corner. One thing I was confused about during this is what leg to put pressure on to turn her. I thought it would be the leg on the side you wanted to go, but it's actually the outside leg. I kept getting confused, but Pippi was patient and I was getting the hang of it.

The lesson went by so fast because I was seriously in heaven. I had so much fun, and it felt like all my stresses and worries went away while I was riding because my focus was on me and Pippi and my posture and aids. It was one of the best experiences ever. 

I hope I can ride for the rest of my life, and I can't wait for my next lesson on Saturday.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Turn your head and hip slightly in the direction of the turn then the inside leg on the girth and outside leg slightly behind the girth with gentle pressure. One leg only and nothing else would be confusing to any of mine. It is a combination that accomplishes a smooth turn.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Depends on the horse. I was taught you nudge the horse over with the outside leg. I'm evil. I don't consciously use leg for steering. I'm inclined to agree with a fellow named Caprilli: "_...the first rule of good riding is that of reducing, simplifying and sometimes, if possible, even eliminating the action of the rider. If the hands are used to turn and check a horse, and the legs to make him move forward and to give him resolution and decisiveness this is enough..._"
@LarsonGr1, you will soon find, if you haven't already, that horse folks have a lot of different ways of doing things. And different goals in riding. Enjoy your lessons, enjoy being with horses, and listen to your instructor - for now. Then keep an open mind and let the horses you meet teach you!

"_A perfect book on riding could be written only by a horse. Only he could easily answer all the questions endlessly argued by us riders. Only a horse could say positively how the rider should sit in order to abuse him less; how his rider should control him so that the aids are easily understood, and how the trainer should school him so that the training proceeds in a comprehensible manner. As long as little pertaining to horses, and hence to riding, can be stated with mathematical precision, riders are bound to disagree..._" - VS Littauer in Common Sense Horsemanship


----------



## TXhorseman (May 29, 2014)

It was a pleasure to read your posts, LarsonGr1. Your enthusiasm glows through your words and descriptions.

I’m glad you found a place to ride where you feel relaxed and comfortable. I seems you have found an instructor who well meets your needs and desires.

Since you are just starting out, I hesitate to say anything that might seem contradictory and, therefore, confusing. But one of your statements urges me to share a little incite I have learned through working with many different riders and horses.

You wrote: “One thing I was confused about during this is what leg to put pressure on to turn her. I thought it would be the leg on the side you wanted to go, but it’s actually the outside leg.”

Riding techniques vary, and in teaching, instructors may emphasize one thing over another. Circumstances may also alter things, so the best advice may appear to change.

While the outside leg does influence a horse in a turn, it is generally brought back slightly only to let the horse know it should bend its body in the turn rather than swing its haunches to the outside of the turn. If you concentrate too much on using this leg to initiate a turn, you may find your efforts backfire. I once had a student turn well for two weeks only to later find him struggling to force the horse to turn, while the horse resisted in response to the rider’s emphasis on pressure.

A simple rotation of the rider’s body in the direction of the turn should cause the rider’s weight to shift and various legs to apply subtle pressure differences that influence the horse to turn. This is much like walking in a relaxed manner with a friend. If your arm is draped gently around your friend’s shoulders, your friend is likely to turn with you without even thinking about it. If you consciously use pressure in an effort to make your friend turn, your friend might resist.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Feel free to experiment a lot Pippi sounds like a great horse to learn on, and one who will give you good, gentle feedback as you experiment with things.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

TXhorseman said:


> ...While the outside leg does influence a horse in a turn, it is generally brought back slightly only to let the horse know it should bend its body in the turn rather than swing its haunches to the outside of the turn...


That is, I believe, a dressage teaching. One which believes a horse CAN bend its body to match the curve of a circle, which I find problematic:








​
It may be something some western teachers are using, but I've never seen it. A general rule in western riding is the horse moves away from pressure. If you apply pressure toward the shoulders, the horse will move away from it. If you apply pressure to the rear, they will swing their hindquarters away from the pressure. With both the western lesson horses I've encountered and the ranch horses I've encountered, if you try to get the horse to bend its body, it will be confused. Most of them I've met also prefer VERY little lower leg contact.

That is why how a horse is trained is important. Or you get to start over and retrain the horse. When Bandit arrived, he had been ridden in a bosal as primary, and a snaffle bit was used as an emergency brake. I hadn't been told, so when I tried to take some slack out of the reins at a canter, he slammed on the brakes and I nearly went on his neck! I called the previous owner, who laughed and said he forgot to tell me. If you apply pressure slightly to the rear on the right, he'll swing his rump over to the left and you'll end up facing the right. It is a way to get a right turn in a tight spot. If you applied differing pressure on his sides in different spots, he'd probably figure you were scratching your butt and ignore you! Just how he was trained.
@LarsonGr1, cues are just a way of asking the horse to respond. Your instructor KNOWS how THOSE horses are trained. I'd be lost at first on a lot of "well-trained" horses because they would expect cues I don't use, or give me a different answer to the cues I know. Nothing wrong with their training or mine. It is just someone who speaks only English may have a problem communicating with someone who speaks only French.

Good luck. Listen to your instructor and have fun!


----------



## LarsonGr1 (Oct 8, 2018)

TXhorseman said:


> It was a pleasure to read your posts, LarsonGr1. Your enthusiasm glows through your words and descriptions.
> 
> I’m glad you found a place to ride where you feel relaxed and comfortable. I seems you have found an instructor who well meets your needs and desires.
> 
> ...


That's good to know that many horses and trainers do things differently!


----------



## LarsonGr1 (Oct 8, 2018)

My second riding lesson was on Sunday. This time I rode a horse named Weiser. He's a big guy as he's part Clydesdale, but he's a sweetie. I went to get him from the paddock and I am just as in love with him as Pippi (you can tell I'm obsessed with horses, right?). He's kind of a slow-poke, so I had to walk a little slower to the barn, but thats's okay, haha! This time I saddled up western and learned how to saddle a gate before I swing the heavy saddle onto his back. However, saddling was easier than I thought  Because we didn't have a big enough cinch for Weiser, we had to use a normal cinch, but make a few adjustments. It wall worked out in the end. 

Like the last time, we did some ground games with Weiser, teaching him to back up, as well as walk in a circle in a special Parelli way. Later, I got to ride him. Because he's such a slow-poke, I had to use a lot of leg to keep him walking, but he's ever-so-gentle and sweet. And, I learned how to trot for the first time!!! Weiser had a bouncy trot, but it was a-okay. I knew that riding used a lot of core, but I was still surprised at how much core I had to use to keep the proper posture, seat, balance, and to not bounce all around like popcorn! Honestly though, trotting is so much fun! 

I ordered a new helmet for myself as well as new Ariat Fatbaby riding boots that came the following day. I'm psyched to use them again next Sunday!

My mom said that she'd come next lesson so hopefully I'll get some photos and videos.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Sounds like a lot of fun. Photos are always appreciated here.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

LarsonGr1 said:


> That's good to know that many horses and trainers do things differently!



And good to know for the future because different HORSES are trained differently. Soooo if you happen to buy a second-hand horse at a lowbrow auction or from a kill pen (Pft, who would do that!? *coughmecough*) annnnddd you have no idea how this horse was taught to do what... annnd you're learning by trial and error, the hard way - Oh boy... LOL


Wish you all the best, young lady. Enjoy the journey!


----------



## LarsonGr1 (Oct 8, 2018)

My third lesson was today! I brought my mom along, so I have some pictures  My trainer got a new round pen, so I took Weiser out there to practice trotting. He was doing beautifully but was a little excited because it was such a sunny day and it was his first lesson out in the round pen. He was so excited that when he was trotting, he decided to do a little jump/buck/excited leap--Haha! I found myself flying over his front shoulder and landing on my butt. It kinda knocked the wind out of me, but I was fine and I got back up again where my trainer and I decided to get that crazy out of him and redirect his energy/disobedience to us. Normally Weiser is a little steady eddy, so it was so odd to see him misbehaving so much! We spent most of the lesson doing some retraining exercises. I'm perfectly fine, but my butt will be bruised tomorrow! This, folks, is why we wear helmets! 

This is my last weekend working at the other barn that I strictly just work at, partly because I don't agree with how this other barn trains their horses and because it's so far to drive, but that means I'll be able to be a working student at my trainer's stables so I can knock the price off of some of my lessons. I'll be coming in sometime this week to learn the ropes of all that.

Besides falling off (my mom was more worried about me than I was), it was a good lesson in the sunshine!


----------



## LarsonGr1 (Oct 8, 2018)




----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

I was looking for the pictures, they look great.


----------



## LarsonGr1 (Oct 8, 2018)

whisperbaby22 said:


> I was looking for the pictures, they look great.


 Thank you! It was a beautiful day


----------



## LarsonGr1 (Oct 8, 2018)

It's been a while since I've posted, but I spent the majority of last week working at the barn. I muck the paddock, muck the pony stall, fill water troughs, and do pretty much anything that needs to be done. Yesterday, I went into the pasture and had to find dirt to fill puddles in the arena! It was super hard work because dirt/mud is heavy, but I'm glad the puddles won't freeze into solid ice now. I rode Weiser again last week, the first time since I fell off. I felt fine, but I think my body was still nervous and I felt a little tense--not at all relaxed. However, it was a good ride. Sunday's lesson I didn't ride because Weiser was having a hard time staying focused. So, we spent the whole lesson working on Parelli games/techniques and earning his trust and helping him join up with me. I found out that day that I am actually doing a lot of his training (under my trainer's watchful eye, of course)! It's really great because I'm helping to train him, as well as learning a lot myself. He is such a gentle giant and a beautiful horse to work with.


----------

